
Facebook asking for root permissions - James_Owens_69
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/8kc72t/facebook_asking_for_root_permissions/
======
noobermin
Is it just to check if the device is unrooted as the comments suggest?

~~~
phkahler
Does that make any difference? It's not about intent, it's about what they
want.

~~~
noobermin
I don't disagree.

